# Visioconférence Mac/PC



## mac_fab (12 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Après quelques heures de recherche, je ne suis toujours pas parvenu à une solution satisfaisante. Je me décide donc à vous exposer mon problème. 

Je souhaite faire de la visioconférence entre mon power book (webcam usb only) et mon pc sous win 2000. iChat AV et iChatUSBCam sont ok, mais sur le pc, l'option video n'apparait pas dans AIM. MSN / Mercury ça ne marche carrément pas. Bref, le seul couple compatible est Yahoo messenger, mais la qualité video est vraiment piteuse...

En bref, j'aimerais bien utiliser iChat sur mac et... autre chose sur PC ! Mais quoi ? Des suggestions ?

Merci !!!


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Juin 2005)

Aim / iChat sur mon Tiger ne marche pas en visio avec mon aimée sur XP pro !

Nous avons essayés hier et aucun des deux soft n'a trouvé la web cam de l'autre et les invitations sont fantômes... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Juin 2005)

T'as essaye la version beta d'amsn... Peut etre avez-vous pris la mauvaise... En tout cas moi ca marche entre un pc qui rame trop et mon iMac...


----------



## polo50 (13 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Aim / iChat sur mon Tiger ne marche pas en visio avec mon aimée sur XP pro !
> 
> Nous avons essayés hier et aucun des deux soft n'a trouvé la web cam de l'autre et les invitations sont fantômes... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Normalement cela pmarche parfaitement (bien sur si connection adéquate et win xp  etc ...)
Les seuls cas dans lesquels cela coince ce sont les connections avec routeur dans ce cas il faut ouvrir les bons ports pour laisser passer la vidéo et "monsieur tout le monde" à du mal à faire des fois ce n'est pas si facile ! mais en dehors des problèmes de routeur et firewall cela passe nickel ! Il faut aussi dire que sous windows ils ont tous des antivirus + ou - musclés qui font office de firewall et ca empeche souvent la video de passer 

sinon comme alternative pour ceix qui n'arrivent pas avec aim/ichat il y a le couple mercury(visio) skype(audio) qui fonctionne pas trop mal


----------



## mac_fab (13 Juin 2005)

Je pense que mon problème se rapporte en fait à un problème de PC : il semble que la fonction videochat ne soit tout simplement pas dispo sur AIM pour win 2000, mais uniquement pour XP...

Quant à Mercury, quel client faut-il utiliser sur le PC ? Je crois que MSN messenger (sur le PC) me donne une erreur du style : "machin utilise une version de messenger qui ne supporte pas le mode webcam" et évidemment rien ne se passe sur le mac (Mercury)...

Pour le moment, le seul videochat de relativement bonne qualité que j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner entre mon mac sous Tiger et mon PC sous win 2K est ispq. mais il a deux gros problèmes :

1. c'est une démo limitée ($40 par clé)
2. les communautés ispq sont infestés d'échangistes hollandais !!!

Vraiment, tout serait si simple avec iChat et AIM...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Juin 2005)

Si mercury déconne tu peux effectivement essayer avec aMSN 0.95h
avec moi ça fonctionne!  
 Tu peux le downloader ici : http://amsn.ramdac.be/amsn-0_95h.dmg


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Juin 2005)

mac_fab a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Mercury, quel client faut-il utiliser sur le PC ?


Personellement je reçois très bien la webcam d'une amie qui a Windows...


----------



## JPD (14 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Si mercury déconne tu peux effectivement essayer avec aMSN 0.95h
> avec moi ça fonctionne!
> Tu peux le downloader ici : http://amsn.ramdac.be/amsn-0_95h.dmg



et ca marche en video ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Juin 2005)

JPD a dit:
			
		

> et ca marche en video ?


Oui, video nickel (envoi, reception)  mais pour le son faut mieux passer par skype je connais rien de mieux pour le moment...!!!


----------



## alexis.t (21 Juillet 2005)

situation:
Moi: Boston  (wifi), ibook + tiger 10.4.2 + isight (ichat)
Correspondant: Paris (ethernet ou usb), pc windows xp + aim + webcam

j'ai acheter l'isight hier, installé en 6min mais...
En fait la visioconference marche comme sur des roulettes, mais mon correspondant dit que l'image de l'isight reste sous forme de petite vignette sur aim.(alors qu'avec ichat j'ai son image en pleine ecran). Un peu rageant quand on voie la qualité de l'isight non?

Alors pour moi: c'est un probleme de configuration du logiciel aim sur le pc(?) 
Ou alors cela ne peut être changé?
   je sais que je m'adresse a des personnes sur mac mais certains ont surement rencontrer se petit probleme, et je n'ai "malheuresement" pas accès à des pc (le reve: que des mac a l'unniversité  )

p.s: en passant on peut vraiment pas utiliser isight avec des utilisateur msn?? (fatiguant ca)


Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Caddie Rider (21 Juillet 2005)

yeap... Tu as essayé aMsn version béta ?? Comme je t'ai dit ca marche niquel pour moi. 

Sinon y a mercury. C'est les deux seuls softs qui (il me semble) marche pour des visio entre mac et pc


----------



## alexis.t (21 Juillet 2005)

Ca marche avec isight?? j'ai pas essayer je fai tout de suite.

p.s : marche pas le lien.
Mercie ta reponse.


Apres essay, ca marche pa. dommage.


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Juillet 2005)

j'ai une iSight et ma "copine" une logitech. Je tourne avec aMsn et elle avec MSN 7.0 sur XP... tout marche niquel...


----------



## gaetan (22 Juillet 2005)

> alexis.t : c'est normal que ton correspondant sur AIM te voit dans une petit vignette : c'est une limitation de AIM et il est impossible d'agrandir cette foutue fenêtre.


----------



## alexis.t (22 Juillet 2005)

Je conclus pour mon cas: AIM n'est pas pres pour la videoconference et ma seule alternative semble aMSN. Mais cela ne semblait pas marcher ca plantai des ke je proposait de faire une videoconference... mais si je met mon nez dans les configs ca doit pouvoir se faire normalement.Merci pour votre aide!!
et vivement qu'ichat soit une plateforme libre entre tout les reseaux de messagerie instantanée incluant la videoconference bien sure (on peut toujours réver!!! je doute meme que ce soit possible
 ).


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> yeap... Tu as essayé aMsn version béta ?? Comme je t'ai dit ca marche niquel pour moi.
> 
> Sinon y a mercury. C'est les deux seuls softs qui (il me semble) marche pour des visio entre mac et pc


J'ai essayé les deux entre MAC/PC

aMsn ne permet pas l'utilisation d'une webcam USB (en tout cas pas la mienne .. une Philps toucam pro)

Tandis qu'avec Mercury elle fonctionne très bien  ... et comme je ne lui trouve aucun reproche à faire j'ai décidé de converser définitivement avec MERCURY (Toute dernière version disponible 1709RC12)

Pour le son Skype est incontournable pour le moment


----------



## Mac89david (23 Juillet 2005)

En fait j'ai essayé un truc. J'ai une ISight USB donc. Je l'allume avec AIM, et avec aMSN, je peux faire de la visioconférence. Par contre pour le son ???
Cordialement.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Juillet 2005)

Mac89david a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai essayé un truc. J'ai une ISight USB donc. Je l'allume avec AIM, et avec aMSN, je peux faire de la visioconférence. Par contre pour le son ???
> Cordialement.


Pour le son il y a skype


----------



## gaetan (25 Juillet 2005)

> Mac89david : une iSight est obligatoirement firewire, il n'a jamais eu de iSight en usb.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour le son il y a skype


A propos pour ceux que cela interesse je viens d'acquerir l'oreillette/micro BLUETOOTH SAMSUNG WEP150 (vendue aussi sous la marque CORONA WKT150) 
http://kabiloo.typepad.com/kabiloo/2005/03/oreillette_blue.html
Contrairement à ce qu'il est écrit on peut l'avoir un peu partout aux environs de 78 euros
Elle est vraiment minuscule et super légère (beaucoup plus petite que la ERICSSON HBH6OO(602)

Elle a fonctionné du premier coup avec mon PB12" et SKYPE!

Procédure de mise en route:
- on appuye 8 secondes sur le gros bouton situé sur la face jusqu'à ce que le voyant bleu reste allumé de façon permanente
- on va dans "préférences système" du Mac ... "Bleuetooth" ... "ajouter nouvel appareil" ... "casque d'écoute" et on lance la recherche ... reconnaissance instantanée!
- on lance skype et on va dans "préferences" de Skype ... "audio" .. et on sélectionne WEP150 dans le IN et OUT
- on peut augmenter éventuellement la sensibilité du micro dans "préférences système" du Mac... "audio" ...
- c'est tout!

Je vous la recommande!


----------



## Mac89david (26 Juillet 2005)

Il faut que tu m'explique comment tu as fait. 
Ce matin sur aMSN, j'ai essayé avec deux amis, on se voyait mais je ne pouvais plus lire les messages écrits, j'ai été envahi de messages d'erreurs. L'application a quitté inopinément puis depuis bernic, l'iSight ne s'allume même plus avec aMSN quand je propose de voir ma webcam !?


----------



## Mac89david (26 Juillet 2005)

Oui excuse j'ai confondu USB et firewire. Quelle honte !


----------

